# Making a Halloween Cemetery Fence



## TomInSeattle (Nov 19, 2018)

Making a Halloween Cemetery Fence


Last year, I set up a bunch of cool Halloween decorations (like the Haunted Mansion Singing Busts) in my front yard, and little kids were so enchanted by the illusions that they ran right over and nearly toppled them. I didn’t mind, exactly (that’s why I made them), but it would have been a lot...




www.tominseattle.com


----------



## JalopenosAndCheese (Nov 6, 2020)

I had to put up a fence bc last year people kept walking through it all! I did not want any kids tripping over bones or cords. A parent lokked at me ceazy last year when I told them not to walk in my yard. I did not have time this year for a real fence so I made one via danger tape. Lol


----------



## TomInSeattle (Nov 19, 2018)

JalopenosAndCheese said:


> I had to put up a fence bc last year people kept walking through it all! I did not want any kids tripping over bones or cords. A parent lokked at me ceazy last year when I told them not to walk in my yard. I did not have time this year for a real fence so I made one via danger tape. Lol


That works!


----------



## Nightmareon216 (Oct 29, 2020)

TomInSeattle said:


> Making a Halloween Cemetery Fence
> 
> 
> Last year, I set up a bunch of cool Halloween decorations (like the Haunted Mansion Singing Busts) in my front yard, and little kids were so enchanted by the illusions that they ran right over and nearly toppled them. I didn’t mind, exactly (that’s why I made them), but it would have been a lot...
> ...


Love your fence creation! I live on a corner property in my neighborhood so lots of folks cutting through the yard. Kids also love my decorations so want to run right through. I built a makeshift fence for Christmas this year using string lights and step-in poly fence posts. I planned to try it for Halloween too. Yours looks so much better than mine turned out.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2020)

I've had to call out to kids running across my yard on Halloween night - and I now post a notice to the neighborhood FB group to parents to remind them to tell the kids not to run through yards with decorations.


----------



## Nightmareon216 (Oct 29, 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've had to call out to kids running across my yard on Halloween night - and I now post a notice to the neighborhood FB group to parents to remind them to tell the kids not to run through yards with decorations.


My neighbors two huskies escape on a daily basis and trample my decorations too. The fence that I built didn’t do the best job of keeping them out. They’ve damaged inflatables and peed on them 😡. Hoping to create something that will do a better job of keeping them out.


----------



## TomInSeattle (Nov 19, 2018)

Nightmareon216 said:


> Love your fence creation! I live on a corner property in my neighborhood so lots of folks cutting through the yard. Kids also love my decorations so want to run right through. I built a makeshift fence for Christmas this year using string lights and step-in poly fence posts. I planned to try it for Halloween too. Yours looks so much better than mine turned out.


Thank you. My fence was mostly designed to be a visual barrier rather than a tough fence. I'd recommend reinforcing it with rebar (metal rods). You sink the rebar in the ground (no need to cement it), and mount the PVC fence posts at the ends over it. Makes the fence considerably more stable and strong.


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

Instead of screws attaching the pipes to the wood you could use a brad nailer. Much faster than screws.


----------



## TomInSeattle (Nov 19, 2018)

jbaum said:


> Instead of screws attaching the pipes to the wood you could use a brad nailer. Much faster than screws.


You're right. I thought about that, but I was concerned that it wouldn't hold up over time. Definitely a viable option. Thanks!


----------

